
Third of foreign investment is multinationals dodging tax - Turukawa
https://www.ft.com/content/37aa9d06-d0c8-11e9-99a4-b5ded7a7fe3f
======
cs702
Original source:

[https://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/fandd/2019/09/the-
rise-...](https://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/fandd/2019/09/the-rise-of-
phantom-FDI-in-tax-havens-damgaard.htm)

